# Retiring to kos



## Batmite56 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi, my wife and I are considering retiring to Kos in a couple of years time, hopefully Brexit won't mess things up. I would welcome any help and advice that members can give me to help us make the move and find accomodation. 

Thanks in advance

N


----------

